#  > Engineering Entrance Exam Resources/Ask the Experts - For U.G. Entrance Exams >  > Engineering as Career Discussion Zone - for Engineering Aspirants >  >  Top engineering colleges in uttaranchal | Best Btech/BE colleges in uttaranchal

## raymayank

*List of Top & Best 10 Engineering Colleges in Uttaranchal:*
Indian Institute of Technology RoorkeeNATIONAL INSTITUTE OF TECHNOLOGY, UTTARAKHANDCollege of technology(COT) pantnagarBirla Institute of Applied SciencesKumaon engineering college dwarahatGBPEC pauriDIT DehradunCOER RoorkeeDBIT DehradunGraphic Era University Dehradun*1.) Indian Institute of Technology Roorkee*
*Year of Establishment:* 1847.

*Affiliation:* Deemed Government Institute.

*Courses:*
Computer Science and EngineeringElectrical EngineeringElectronics & communication EngineeringMechanical EngineeringProduction & Industrial EngineeringMetallurgical & matrial EngineeringPulp & paper Technology*Fee Structure:*
Total Fee INR 39,920/- Per Semester.
Hostel Fee INR 17,500/- Per Semester.

*Placement:*
*IIT Roorkee*
UG
PG

*Total number of Students (Class Size)*
524
528

*Total number of boys in class*
499
465

*Total number of girls in class*
63
25





*Total Numbers*

*Total number of recruiters participated
*
152

*Total recruiters who have recruited actually*
156

*Total number of offers offered*
892

*Total number of offers accepted*
Not Available

*Total number of students placed overseas*
7




*Salary Ranges
*
*Salary Per Annum in Lacs*
*Salary Per Annum in Lacs*


UG
PG

*Highest Indian Salary*
20
20

*Average Indian Salary*
6.87
5.59

*Median Indian Salary*
6
5.42

*Lowest Indian Salary*
3
3





*Address:* Indian Institute of Technology Roorkee, Uttarakhand India  247667, India.





  Similar Threads: Top engineering colleges in arunachal pradesh | Best Btech/BE colleges in arunachal p Top engineering colleges in maharashtra | Best Btech/BE colleges in maharashta Top engineering colleges in himachal pradesh | Best Btech/BE colleges in himachal Top engineering colleges in goa | Best Btech/BE colleges in goa Top engineering colleges in andhra prades | Best Btech/BE colleges in andhra pradesh

----------


## raymayank

*2.) NATIONAL INSTITUTE OF TECHNOLOGY, UTTARAKHAND*
*
**Year of Establishment:* 2010.

*Affiliation:* Deemed Government Institute.

*Courses:*
Electrical EngineeringElectronics and Communication EngineeringComputer EngineeringMechanical Engineering*Fee Structure:*
Total Fee INR 22,270/- Per Semester.
Hostel Fee INR 26,000/- Per Year.

*Placement:* NA.

*Address:* National Institute of Technology, Kurukshetra (Haryana)-136119, India.

----------


## raymayank

*3.) College of technology(COT) Pantnagar*

*Year of Establishment:* 1966.

*Affiliation:* Govind Ballabh Pant University of Agriculture & Technology.

*Courses:*
Agricultural EngineeringCivil EngineeringComputer EngineeringElectrical EngineeringElectronics and Communication EngineeringInformation TechnologyMechanical EngineeringProduction Engineering*Fee Structure:* NA.

*Placement:*
Name of Company
Date of Visit
B.Tech (M.Tech.)
Total

Total Students registered for Placement

AE 
55
CE
48
CS
66
IT
32
EE
48
ECE
69
ME
59
PE
41
MCA

TCS
28/29/30-9-2011
01
00
44
16
05
53
00
04
09

Maruti Suzuki India LTD.
17-10-2011




06

10
06


Tata Motors Ltd.
19-10-2011






04
02


Mahindra & Mahindra Ltd.
01-11-2011
03









NIIT Technologies
02-11-2011








01

Bharti Cutler Hammer (BCH)
17-11-2011




01


02


Doosan Power Systems Ltd.
22/23-11-2011

02


02

03



I & T (ECC)
29-11-2011

03


02





Osaw Industrial Products
13-12-2011
02









Mahindra & Mahindra Ltd.
13-01-2012




01
01
04



Bajaj Auto Ltd.
01-02-2012






04
02


BEL
3/4-02-2012


02


02
02



Minda Industries Ltd.
13-02-2012






01
04


ITL (Sonalika)
17-2-2012
05









Ashok Leyland Ltd.
19-02-2012




02

03



Sapoorjee Pallonjee Constructions Group
05-03-2012

06


02

02



Desein India Pvt. Ltd.
29-03-2012

05




04(1)



Heinz India Ltd.
04-04-2012







02


Birla Tyres Ltd.
12-04-2012




02

01
02


Reliance Bij
25-04-2012
04(2)









Allahabad Bank

03(1)









Apollo Tyre
04-06-2012
02









HUL
12-06-2012







01


Force Motors
14-06-2012
04













*Address:* College of Technology, GBPUA&T, Pantnagar - 263145, INDIA.

----------


## raymayank

*4.) Birla Institute of Applied Sciences, Uttaranchal*

*Year of Establishment:* 1969.

*Affiliation:* Uttarakhand Technical University.

*Courses:*
Bachelors of Technology (Electronics And Communications)Bachelors of Technology (Computer Science)*Fee Structure:*
Total Fee INR 46,000/- Per Year.

*Placement:*
College has made proper arrangements for campus placement. apart from its own campus placement; institute also has the premises of B.I.T. Extension Centre at NOIDA for campus placements. many companies come there to recruit students. 

*Address:* Birla Institute of Applied Sciences, Bhimtal, Nainital 263136, Uttarakhand, India.

----------


## raymayank

*5.) Kumaon Engineering College Dwarahat*

*Year of Establishment:* 1991.

*Affiliation:* UK Technical University.

*Courses:*
Electronics & Communication EngineeringComputer Science & EngineeringMechanical EngineeringBio Chemical EngineeringCivil EngineeringElectrical Engineering*Fee Structure:* NA.

*Placement:*

1.
Infosys
25
3.25

2.
TCS
24
3.15

3.
Tech Mahindra
13
2.90

4.
Fidelity
05
3.47

5.
Accenture
03
4.80

6.
Samsung India Software Operations
03
3.50

7.
HCL Comnet
05
3.00

8.
Mahindra Satyam
03
7.20

9.
Ashok Leyland(highest package)
02
5.00

10.
Cocca Cola
03
4.20

11.
Moser Bear
03
3.80

12.
Ranbaxy
02
2.40

13.
Value First
02
3.60

14.
AIRTEL
03
4.80

15
India Glycol Ltd.
03
3.60

16.
Others
23
2.0







*Address:* Kumaon Engineering College Dwarahat, Almora Uttarakhand  263653, India.

----------


## raymayank

*6.) Govind Ballabh Pant Engineering College, Pauri*

*Year of Establishment:* 1989.

*Affiliation:* Autonomous Institution.

*Courses:*
Biotech EngineeringCivil EngineeringComputer Science & EngineeringElectronics & Electrical EngineeringMechanical Engineering*Fee Structure:* NA.

*Placement:*
AAI
Agere Systems
BARC
Bharti Telecom
BEL
BSNL
BHEL
CDOT
CISCO
Converges

Daksha
DRDO
EIL
ECIL
Escotel
HAL
Hughes
Intel
Infosys
ISRO
ITI
Lucent
L&T
NTPC
Novell
Newgen
NPCIL
NIIT


ONGC
Polaris
Quark Media
SAIL
SIL
Siemens
SCL
SSI
ST Microelectronics
Samsung
Satyam
TCS
Tata Infotech
TexasInstruments
UPCL
UJVNL
UshaFone
VSNL
Wipro



*Address:* G. B. Pant Engineering College, Pauri Garhwal, Uttaranchal , India.

----------


## raymayank

*7.) Dehradun Institute of Technology, Dehradun*

*Year of Establishment:* 1998.

*Affiliation:* Uttarakhand Technical University.

*Courses:*
Computer Science & EngineeringComputer Science & Engineering(Second Shift)Electronics & Communication EngineeringElectronics & Communication Engineering(Second Shift)Mechanical EngineeringMechanical Engineering(Second Shift)Electrical EngineeringElectrical Engineering(Second Shift)Applied Electronics and InstrumentationInformation TechnologyIndustrial & Production EngineeringCivil EngineeringPetroleum  Engineering*Fee Structure:* NA.

*Placement:*

*Address:* Village Makkawala, Mussoorie Rd, Dehradun, Uttarakhand 248001, India.

----------


## raymayank

*8.) College of Engineering Roorkee, Roorkee*

*Year of Establishment:* 1998.

*Affiliation:* Uttarakhand Technical University, Dehradun.

*Courses:*
Computer ScienceInformation TechnologyElectronics and TelecommunicationElectrical and ElectronicsMechanical EngineeringCivil EngineeringApplied Electronics and Instrumentation*Fee Structure:*

Rs. 87,000/-
Rs. 97,000/-
Rs. 97,000/-

Rs. 5,000/-
Rs. 8,000/-
Rs. 8,000/-

Rs. 6,500/-
Rs. 7,500/-
Rs. 7,500/-



*Placement:*
*Sr. No.*
*Company Name*
*Total Selection*
*CSE*
*IT*
*ET*
*EN*
*ME*
*CE*
*AEI*

*1.*
*Infosys Technology*
35
14
08
06
05
--
--
02

*2.*
*HCL Technology*
41
19
15
05
01
--
--
--

*3.*
*EON Electric Limited*
04
--
--
--
04
--
--
--

*4.*
*Joera*
01
--
--
--
--
--
--
--

*5.*
*Verizon Data Services*
01
01
--
--
--
--
--
--

*6.*
*NIIT Technology*
01
--
--
--
--
--
--
--

*7.*
*Ashok Leyland*
02
--
--
--
--
02
--
--

*8.*
*Indian Navy*
19
--
01
02
03
07
02
04

*9.*
*Fedders Llyod Corp.*
14
--
--
--
--
12
02
--


*Total (Till 22/12/2012)*
*118*
*34*
*24*
*13*
*13*
*21*
*04*
*06*



*Address:* College of Engineering Roorkee (COER), 7th K.M. on Roorkee Haridwar Road (NH-58), Post Box No. 27, Vardhmanpuram, Roorkee- 247667 Distt. Haridwar (Uttarakhand), India.

----------


## raymayank

*9.) Dev Bhoomi Institute of Technology, Dehradun*

*Year of Establishment:* 2005.

*Affiliation:* Uttarakhand Technical University.

*Courses:*
Computer Science and EngineeringInformation TechnologyElectronics and CommunicationElectrical and Electronics EngineeringMechanical Engineering*Fee Structure:*
*  Year*
* Fee* 

*First*
*Rs 99,000/-*

*Second*
*Rs 99,000/-*

*Third*
*Rs 99,000/-*

*Fourth*
*Rs 99,000/-*



*Placement:*
*S.NO* 
*NAME* 
*BRANCH* 
*COMPANY NAME* 
*VIEWS*

1
NISHANT PUNETHA 
IT 
INFOSYS 
WILLING TO BELIEVE,DETERMINED TO ACHIEVE.

2
NUPUR SHARMA 
IT 
NEC HCL 
WORK OVER YOUR ACADEMICS.DON'T TAKE PDP CLASSES LIGHTLY.

3
TUHINA K GILL 
IT 
L&T  INFOTECH 
IN ORDER TO SUCCEED YOU MUST FIRST WILLING TO LEARN,JUST WORK OVER YOUR WEAKNESS SURELY AND ONE DAY YOU WILL SUCCEED.

4
NEETU GULIA 
IT 
L&T  INFOTECH 
IT IS NOT SO TOUGH TO QUALIFY FOR ANY ORGANISATION.IT JUST REQUIRE STRONG DETERMINATION AND HARD WORK.

5
HIMANGI OLI 
IT 
L&T  INFOTECH 
WE AIM ABOVE THE MARK TO HIT THE MARK.WORK HARD ALWAYS.

6
SNEHA NEGI 
IT 
INFOSYS 
PAY ATTENTION IN YOUR ACADEMIC CLASSES AND TAKE CAREER LAUNCHER CLASSES SERIOUSLY.

7
TUSHARIKA AGARWAL 
IT 
L&T  INFOTECH 
BE PREPARE FOR YOUR GD'S,APTITUDE.YOU HAVE TO BE PERFECT IN THAT TO BE SELECTED IN A GOOD COMPANY.

8
TEENA JAGGA 
IT 
L&T  INFOTECH 
BE GOOD AT YOUR COMMUNICATION PART BECAUSE MAXIMUM ATTENTION IS GIVEN TO YOUR COMMUNICATION SKILLS.

9
SHILPI DUA 
IT 
INFOSYS 
PAY ATTENTION IN YOUR ACADEMICS,DON'T BE NERVOUS IN PI.IT IS JUST AN INTERACTION ROUND.

10
NUTAN TIWARI 
IT 
INFOSYS 
TO GET SUCCESS IS NOT A TOUGH TASK.IT IS JUST PUT YOUR EFFORTS IN RIGHT DIRECTION.

11
POOJA GUPTA 
IT 
INFOSYS 
WORK HARD.ITS NOT DIFFICULT TO GET INTO IT.

12
SHRUTEE JOSHI 
IT 
INFOSYS 
THERE IS NOT MUCH NEED TO PAY ATTENTION ON YOUR TECHNICAL,JUST IMPROVE YOUR LOGICAL SKILLS AND THE WAY U SPEAK.

13
DEEPAK KUMAR 
IT 
INFOSYS 
TAKE YOUR PDP,QUANT AND REASONING SERIOUSLY.IT HELPS A LOT FOR QUALIFYING THE  EXAMS.

14
PRIYANKA ADHIKARI 
IT 
L&T  INFOTECH 
JUST CONCENTRATE ON YOUR AIM AND SURELY YOU WILL ACHIEVE IT.

15
RACHNA NEGI 
IT 
L&T  INFOTECH 
MAKE YOUR TECHNICAL AS WELL COMMUNICATION PART STRONG.

16
DEEPAK KUMAR 
IT 
INFOSYS 
JUST FOCUS ON YOUR GOAL.DON'T BE TENSED AND NERVOUS.

17
SUMIT RAWAT 
IT 
L&T  INFOTECH 
PRACTICE DAILY AND SURELY YOU WILL GET INTO IT.

18
VARUN NAIR 
IT 
INFOSYS 
MAKE YOUR TECHNICAL STRONG.MAKE PROPER USE OF PDP LECTURES,QUANT AND REASONING.

19
UPASANA NAUTIYAL 
IT 
INFOSYS 
DO HARD WORK AND PRACTICE PREVIOUS PAPERS.

20
Arti Joshi
IT
WIPRO INFOTECH
SET YOUR TARGETS HIGH, THEN ONLY YOU MAY ACHIEVE HIGH TARGETS.

21
Nidhi Rai
IT
WIPRO INFOTECH
IF YOU CAN CONTROL YOURSELF, YOU MAY CONTROL THE WORLD.

22
Anmol Sarawat
IT
WIPRO INFOTECH
EVEN ONE MISTAKE CAN OUT YOU FROM THE RACE.

23
Sonal Joshi
IT
WIPRO INFOTECH
100% SINCERITY, ZERO PERCENT FAILURE, NEW FACE OF CORPORATE WORLD, ADJUST YOURSELF.

24
Ruchi Dhyani
IT
WIPRO INFOTECH
COMPANIES WILL NOT REDUCE THEIR BENCHMARKS, YOU HAVE TO UPGRADE YOURSELF UPTO THEIR EXPECTATIONS.

25
Anita Kanyal
IT
WIPRO INFOTECH
YOU MAY IMPROVE YOUR COMMUNICATION SKILLS BY CONTINIOUS EFFORTS.

26
Nupur Upadhyaya
IT
WIPRO INFOTECH
I WAS QUITE NERVOUS DURING INTERVIEW, BUT SELF CONFIDENCE STRENGTHEN ME THEIR.

27
Ateev Bisht
IT
WIPRO INFOTECH/ SYNTEL
EVERY STUDENT HAS CAPABILITY TO BE SUCCESSFUL IN LIFE, ONLY THING IS STREAMLINING OF ENERGY.

28
Damini Juyal
IT
WIPRO INFOTECH/ SYNTEL
I WAS QUITE UPSET AFTER FAILURE IN 12 CAMPUS INTERVIEWS, BUT MY TEACHERS MOTIVATED ME A LOT AND FINALLY I GOT WHAT I WAS DESERVING FROM THE BEGINING.

29
Lata Purohit
IT
WIPRO INFOTECH
PDP CLASSES, QUANT CLASSES HELP ME A LOT IN ACHIVEING THE SUCCESS.

30
ANKIT JOSHI 
IT 
L&T  INFOTECH 
KNOW YOURSELF.WHATEVER YOU HAVE MENTIONED IN YOUR RESUME,YOU MUST BE WELL AWARE  ABOUT THAT.

31
Dolly Rawat
IT
Whale Group
REMAIN AWARE ABOUT THE LATEST UPDATES IN THE TECHNOLOGY,YOU MUST BE SMART ENOUGH TO REPRESENT YOUR KNOWLEDGE

32
Aswin Semwal
IT
Whale Group
IF WANT TO ACHIEVE SOMETHING, FIRST YOU MUST HAVE FAITH THAT YOU DESERVE IT

33
Aruna Bisht
IT
Whale Group
ONE DAY DEFINITLY YOU WILL GET WHAT YOU DESERVE.

34
Ajay Kumar Sahi
IT
AniWebDesigns Ltd,CHANDIGARH.
IF YOUR COMMUNICATION SKILLS ARE NOT STRONG, FOCUS MORE AND MORE ON TECHNICAL SKILLS.

35
Kiran Rawat
IT 
BASWARE CORPORATION
MY VISION TO BE A SOFTWARE ENGINEER IS REALIZED

36
Usha Sindhwal
IT
BASWARE CORPORATION
I WILL UTILIZE MY KNOWLEDGE AND SKILLS FOR THE SOCIETY ALSO

37
Prachi Vashishtha
IT
GTT/ZENSAR
STRONG PRACTICAL KNOWLDEGE IS THE KEY OF SUCCESS FOR IT INDUSTRY

38
Sunaina Kandwal
IT
GTT/ZENSAR
REMAIN CAREFULL WHILE DECIDING THE CAREER GOALS

39
Swati Sharma
IT
GTT/ZENSAR
YOUR KNOWLEDGE WILL DECIDE YOUR RESPECT IN THE SOCIETY.

40
Richa Singh
IT
Violet Infotech
FOCUS MORE ON YOUR PROJECTS

41
Afreen Jahan
IT
Violet Infotech
CLEAR YOUR FUNDAMENTAL CONCEPTS

42
Sapna Chaudhary
IT
Violet Infotech
REMAIN PRACTICALLY STRONG FROM BEGINNING.

43
Jyoti Pant
IT
Violet Infotech
YOUR EXPOSURE WILL DECIDE YOUR SUCCESS IN THE CAMPUS.

44
Sneha Singh
IT
Violet Infotech
PREPARE FOR THE BEST,DONOT GIVE UP.

45
Arti Kharola
IT
Violet Infotech
I AM THANKFUL TO MY TEACHERS AND PARENTS

46
Tanuja Pandey
IT
PLUTO TECH.
I AM THANKFUL TO PDP TEAM, THAT DEVELOPED CONFIDENCE IN ME.

47
Amit Kumar
IT
PLUTO TECH.
MT VISION IS TO BE MORE INNOVATIVE ASSET FOR ORGANISATION.

48
Saumya Sharma
IT
PLUTO TECH.
IT IS LIKE A DREAM COMES TRUE FOR ME.

49
Kundan Singh
CSE
PLUTO TECH.
TECHNOLOGY IS EVER CHANGING BUT CONCEPTS NEVER CHANGES.

50
VIPIN RANA 
CSE 
INFOSYS 
ENLIGHT THE VISION OF THE CREATOR IN YOU

51
ANJU TIWARI 
CSE
NEC HCL 
BELIEVE WITH ALL OF YOUR HEART THAT YOU WILL DO WHAT YOU WERE MADE TO DO.

52
BABITA BHATT 
CSE 
INFOSYS 
I AM FEELING GOOD,IT FEEL GREAT AND WE ARE THANKFUL TO THE COLLEGE WHICH PROVIDE AS THE OPPOURNITY AND IT WAS THE GUIDENCE AND HELP OF OUR TEACHERS,PARENTS AND ALMIGHTY GOD.

53
MANIKA PANWAR 
CSE 
INFOSYS 
IT WAS A NICE EXPERIENCE,COLLEGE MOTIVATED US A LOT.

54
NEHA GUSEIN 
CSE 
INFOSYS 
SELF TRUST IS THE FIRST SECRET OF SUCCESS.

55
SUGANDHA NEGI 
CSE 
INFOSYS 
WINNING ISN'T EVERYTHING BUT WANTING TO WIN IS.

56
SWATI MAHESHWARI 
CSE 
INFOSYS 
ITS BASICALLY THE HARD WORK COMBINED WITH SELF CONFIDENCE ALONG WITH RIGHT GUIDANCE AND MOTIVATION,THAT WILL LEAD TO SUCCESS.

57
HIMADRIKA CHAUDHARY 
CSE 
INFOSYS 
KEEP HOPE AND WORK HARD,ONE DAY YOU WILL DEFINITELY WIN AND ACHIEVE YOUR GOAL.

58
ANKITA KHAROLA 
CSE 
INFOSYS 
IT FEELS GREAT BEING PART OF AN ORGANIZATION LIKE INFOSYS,AND I M LOOKING POSITIVELY FORWARD TO IT.

59
PRAGAYA SRIVASTAVA 
CSE 
L&T  INFOTECH 
ALL THE STUDENTS SHOULD WORK HARD FOR THEIR UPCOMING EXAMS & ALL THE BEST FOR FUTURE.

60
PREETI RAWAT 
CSE 
L&T  INFOTECH 
DO HARD WORK,PAY ATTENTION ON YOUR ACADEMICS AND IMPROVE YOUR COMMUNICATION SKILLS.

61
SURENDAR KAUR 
CSE 
L&T  INFOTECH 
IF U WANT TO GET SUCCESS IN YOUR LIFE THEN REALLY WORK HARD AND IF U DON'T GET SUCCESS IN FIRST TIME THEN DON'T BE DEPRESSED MOREOVER WORK MORE HARD TO ACHIEVE AND COMPLETE NEXT TARGET.

62
CHETALI NARULA 
CSE 
L&T  INFOTECH 
DON'T LOSE YOUR HOPE,TRUST YOURSELF WORK HARD.THERE ARE MORE CHANCES TO GARB,THE OPPORTUNITY AND ALWAYS LEARN TO GROW UP WHEN YOU FAIL.

63
USHA BHATT 
CSE 
INFOSYS 
ALWAYS BE DEDICATED TO YOUR STUDIES ALONG WITH THAT BE PREPARED FOR APTITUDE AND COMMUNICATION SKILLS.

64
PANKAJ RAWAT 
CSE 
INFOSYS 
THERE IS NO NEED TO WORK HARD,JUST DO SMART WORK.

65
ABHISHEK SRIVASTAVA 
CSE 
INFOSYS 
WORK HARD TO ACHIEVE YOUR GOAL.

66
ASHISH S.CHAUDHARY 
CSE 
L&T  INFOTECH 
DO HARD WORK AND MAKE YOUR CONCEPTS CLEAR.

67
ASHISH TANEJA 
CSE 
L&T  INFOTECH 
WORK HARD AND ALWAYS TRY TO GIVE YOUR BEST.

68
MAYANK GARKOTI 
CSE 
L&T  INFOTECH 
ALWAYS TRY TO LEARN THE THINGS WHICH YOU ARE BEING TAUGHT.

69
JOHAR ALI 
CSE 
L&T  INFOTECH 
BE ORIGINAL.DON'T TRY TO IMMITATE OTHERS.

70
ABHISHEK JOSHI 
CSE 
L&T  INFOTECH 
GIVE YOUR BEST.DON'T GIVE UP.

71
AMIT RAWAT 
CSE 
L&T  INFOTECH 
BELIEVE YOURSELF.BE CONFIDENT AND BE PREPARE FOR YOUR CORE SUBJECT.

72
SAGAR AHUJA 
CSE 
INFOSYS 
JUST FOCUS ON YOUR ENGLISH,ON VOCAB PART AND ON YOUR REASONING.

73
BHARTI SEMWAL 
CSE 
INFOSYS 
MAKE YOUR TECHNICAL STRONG.MAKE PROPER USE OF PDP LECTURES,QUANT AND REASONING.

74
Preeti Kandwal
CSE
ORACLE
NOTHING IS IMPOSSIBLE,IF YOU WANT TO WIN

75
Almas Khan
CSE
WIPRO INFOTECH
OPTIMIZE AVAILABLE RESOURCES, DONT BLAME TO UN-AVAILIBILITY.

76
Vihangam Aggarwal
CSE
WIPRO INFOTECH
I WAS QUITE CONFIDENT ABOUT MY SELECTION BECAUSE I FOCUSED TO MY TARGETS..

77
Sundaram Verma
CSE
WIPRO INFOTECH
HOW DO REPRESENT YOUR KNOWLEDGE MATTERS A LOT.

78
Shikha Yadav
CSE
WIPRO INFOTECH
BELIVE IN YOUR TEACHRS, FOLLOW THEIR GUIDELINES.

79
Aditya Gangola
CSE
WIPRO INFOTECH
MY NEXT AIM IS TO EXCEL IN MY CAREER, YOU MUST HAVE HABIT OF WINNING.

80
Neetu Roy
CSE
WIPRO INFOTECH
YOUR DAY TO DAY BEHAVIOUR WILL RESULT IN YOUR FUTURE.

81
Raghav
CSE
WIPRO INFOTECH
GOALS ARE DREAMS WITH DEADLINES, SET YOUR GOALS AND FOLLOW THE DEADLINES ALSO.

82
Neeraj Balon
CSE
Datum Solutions
IDENTIFY YOUR CAPABILITIES AS WELL AS LIMITATIONS.

83
MEGHA SURI 
CSE 
INFOSYS 
MAKE YOUR TARGET,MAKE YOUR GOAL,CHASE FOR THAT,WORK HARD AND BE FOCUSED.

84
RISHAB RAWAT 
CSE 
INFOSYS 
WHILE FACING PI YOU SHOULD BE MORE CONFIDENT AND TRY TO LEARN MORE TECHNICAL SKILLS

85
Prem Lata
CSE
Datum Solutions
WHAT YOU THINK TODAY WILL BE REFLECTED IN YOUR INTERVIEW TOMORROW

86
Sunil Bhatt
CSE
Syntel
THANKS TO LIBRALIZATION POLICY OF GOVT, THAT OPENS THE DOORS OF MNCs FOR US IN BULK.

87
Shipra Tiwari
CSE
NEWGEN
ITS REALLY MOTIVATING TO KNOW THAT I GOT THE HIGHEST PACKAGE IN MY BATCH, I WILL PROVE IT IN NEXT FIVE YEARS THAT I WAS DIFFERENT SINCE BEGINNING.

88
Ranjana Semwal
CSE
Syntel
I WAS ABOUT TO CHANGE MY CAREER GOAL TO HIGHER STUDIES AFTER FAILURE IN LAST ROUND OF INFOSYS,BUT THANKS TO MY TEACHERS THAT KEEP ON MOTIVATING ME, AND FINALLY I WAS SELECTED BY SYNTEL.

89
Apoorva Kumar Anand
CSE
WIPRO BPO
BE FLEXIBLE, MNC WILL HIRE TO YOU IF YOU FIT IN THEIR REQUIREMENTS AND PROFILES

90
Prabhat Raturi
CSE
WIPRO BPO
AS A FRESHER YOU MUST UNDERSTAND YOUR LIMITATIONS AND CAPABILITIES IN DEPTH.

91
Shalini Dhiman
CSE
Basware Corporation
NEVER BE NERVOUS AFTER FAILURE IN ANY CAMPUS DRIVE, APPEAR IN ALL WITH FRESH INSPIRATION.

92
Surbhi Dobhal
CSE
Basware Corporation
YOU SHOULD NOT WORRY IF ARE CONFIDENT BUT DO NOT MEET THE CRITERIA,ONE DAY DEFINETLY YOU WILL GET WHAT YOU DESERVE

93
Deepa Joshi
CSE
GTT/ZENSAR
BE STRONG IN DOT.NET AND CONCEPTS OF OBJECT ORIENTED CONCEPTS.

94
Kanchan Jalal
CSE
GTT/ZENSAR
YOU NEED STRONG SELF INSPIRATION TO BE SUCCESFULL IN ANY CAMPUS DRIVE.

95
Mansi Thakur
CSE
GTT/ZENSAR
A FIRE IS REQUIRED IN YOUR HEART, THE GOD WILL SHOW THE PATH ACCORDINGLY.

96
Monica Bisht
CSE
GTT/ZENSAR
KEEP ON UPDATING YOURSELF EVEN AFTER CAMPUS SELECTION.

97
Nidhi Rawat
CSE
GTT/ZENSAR
MY DREAM IS TO CONTRIBUTE ESPECIFICALLY FOR WOMEN ENPOWERMENT IN SOFTWARE INDUSTRY.

98
Parul Goel
CSE
GTT/ZENSAR
YOU MUST DEVELOP STRONG DECISION MAKING SKILLS FROM VERY BEGINNING OF THE CAREER

99
Priyanka Kapoor
CSE
GTT/ZENSAR
SELF COMMITMENT AND HONESTY WILL GIVE YOU THE PATH OF SUCCESS AUTOMATICALLY

100
Senam Pandey
CSE
GTT/ZENSAR
WHENEVER YOU FAILED IN ANY CAMPUS, CLOSE YOUR EYES AND THINK ABOUT THE MISTAKES AND TRY AGAIN

101
Sumit Kakkar
CSE
SHARPWAVE DEVELOPERS
I WAS QUITE NERVUS AFTER FAILURE IN SO MANY BRANDS, BUT FINALLY GOT THE PLATFORM

102
Kanika Sachdeva
CSE
SHARPWAVE DEVELOPERS
THANKS TO ALL THAT KEEP ON MOTIVATING ME SINCE BEGINNING.

103
RENU KHATI 
ECE 
INFOSYS 
IF YOU DO NOT HOPE,YOU WILL NOT FIND WHAT IS BEYOND YOUR HOPES.

104
ADITI BADOLA  
ECE 
L&T  INFOTECH 
BE GOOD AT APPTITUDE,TRY TO KNOW THE PROCEDURE OF THE COMPANY.BUILD UP YOUR  CONIFEDENCE LEVEL BECAUSE IT IS WHAT WHICH IS REALLY BEING CHECKED OUT THERE.

105
ARCHANA ASWAL 
ECE 
L&T  INFOTECH 
BELIEVE IN YOUR SELF,TRUST YOURSELF AND GOD,BUT DO NOT GIVE HOPE.

106
AKANSHA GUPTA 
ECE 
INFOSYS 
BELIEVE IN YOUR SELF,NEVER TRY TO BE LIKE OTHERS ,WORK HARD AND NEVER GIVE UP.

107
KAMAL RAWAT 
ECE 
INFOSYS 
DONT BE NERVOUS,SET YOUR GOAL,WORK OVER IT AND DEFINITELY YOU WILL SUCCEED.

108
TRIPTI BISHT 
ECE 
INFOSYS 
BE CONFIDENT WHAT YOU SAY.HAVE A TRANSPARENT NATURE AND WORK HARD.

109
AVANTIKA PUNDIR 
ECE 
INFOSYS 
BE CONFIDENT.WORK HARD ON APPTITUDE AND COMMUNICATION SKILLS.

110
AKANSHA SHARMA 
ECE 
INFOSYS 
PAY ATTENTION TO YOUR ACADEMICS IT WILL HELP YOU A LOT.

111
RAVI THAPLIYAL 
ECE 
INFOSYS 
MAKE YOUR BASE STRONG AND NEVER GIVE UP.

112
GAURAV GAHTORI 
ECE 
L&T  INFOTECH 
STUDY SECOND YEAR AND THIRD YEAR PROPERLY AS TECHNICAL IS ASKED FROM  BOTH THE YEARS.YOU SHOULD KNOW EACH AND EVERYTHING  REGARDING YOUR RESUME.

113
SHADAB WAR 
ECE 
L&T  INFOTECH 
TRY TO  IMPROVE YOUR COMMUNICATION SKILLS.IT HELPS A LOT.

114
DEVENDRA SINGH JOSAN 
ECE 
L&T  INFOTECH 
MAKE EFFICIENT AND PROPER USE OF TIME.BE PREPARE FOR YOUR QUANT,REASONING ,TECHNICAL INTERVIEW,PERSONAL INTERVIEW.

115
ALOK JUYAL 
ECE 
INFOSYS 
DO HARD WORK AND PRACTICE PREVIOUS PAPERS.

116
SHADAB WAR 
ECE 
L&T  INFOTECH 
DO HARD WORK.FOLLOW YOUR TEACHERS AND HAV EAITH IN YOURSELF.

117
HEMLATA HINGWAL 
ECE 
INFOSYS 
KNOW YOURSELF.WHATEVER YOU HAVE MENTIONED IN YOUR RESUME,YOU MUST BE WELL AWARE  ABOUT THAT.

118
ROHIT GHILDIYAL 
ECE 
L&T  INFOTECH 
BE SINCERE IN YOUR ACADEMICS THROUGHOUT YOUR B.TECH.

119
MALOBIKA MUKHARJEE 
ECE 
L&T  INFOTECH 
BE STRONG IN YOUT TECHNICAL AND TRY TO PRACTICE FOTR YOUR COMMUNICATION SKILLS.

120
ALKA BHATT 
ECE 
INFOSYS 
IMPROVE YOUR COMMUNICATION SKILLS AND YOUR TECHNICAL  TOO.

121
SWATI   
ECE 
INFOSYS 
MAKE YOUR BASE STRONG AND NEVER GIVE UP.

122
SHALINI KALA 
ECE 
INFOSYS 
BELIEVE YOURSELF.BE CONFIDENT AND BE PREPARE FOR YOUR CORE SUBJECT.

123
DEVESHWARI NEGI 
ECE 
INFOSYS 
JUST CONCENTRATE ON YOUR AIM AND SURELY YOU WILL ACHIEVE IT.

124
Bheesham Verma
ECE
WIPRO INFOTECH
BE SERIOUS FROM THE FIRST DAY OF SEMESTER, DONT FOLLOW THE WRONG ADVICE OF FRIENDS THAT AWAY YOU FROM YOUR TARGETS.

125
Rashi Sharma
ECE
WIPRO INFOTECH
YOU WILL BE ALONE DURING THE INTERVIEW,ONLY YOUR KNOWLEDGE WILL ASSOCIATE TO YOU THEIR.

126
Gunjan Jana
ECE
WIPRO INFOTECH
PERFORM YOUR PRACTICALS WITH FULL SINCERITY.

127
Shikha Dhyani
ECE
WIPRO INFOTECH
I AM THANKFUL TO MY PARENTS, TEACHERS AND INSTITUTE TO PROVIDE SUCH A NICE PLATFORM TO MY CAREER..

128
Rachita Upadhyay
ECE
Datum Solutions
BE FLEXIBLE IN YOUR PERSONALITY WHILE APPEARING IN INTERVIEW

129
Anuj Kumar Gautam
ECE
Syntel
ONE DAY DEFINTELY YOU WILL BE BLESSED, DO NOT BE DEPRESSES AFTER SOME FAILUIRES.

130
Akshya Nautiyal
ECE
Ceasefire Industries Ltd.
Adding my name with core company is like a dream comes true for me.

131
Jyotsana Pandey
ECE
Ceasefire Industries Ltd.
During the period of study we must always think about application of our knowledge.

132
Pratibha Rawat
ECE
Ceasefire Industries Ltd.
You may fullfil the expectations if you can decide your expectations.

133
Amit Mittal
ECE
Ceasefire Industries Ltd.
I was quite upset after failure in L&T and Infosys during last rounds, But now i am really delighted as my name is added with core company,

134
Ashu Rastogi
ECE
Wipro BPO
Communication Skills matters a lot in your career

134
Renuka Bakuni
ECE
HCL Technologies (Business Solution)
oNE HAS TO DEVELOP THE POSITIVE APPROACH SINCE BEGINNING TO BE PLACED

135
Mani Joshi
ECE
HCL Technologies (Business Solution)
I AM REALLY THANKFUL TO MY PARENTS AND TEACHERS THAT INSPIRED ME A LOT.

136
Abhinav
ECE
IFB Industries
You must try for core Company, but must flexible for other areas also.

137
Neema Dhobal
ECE
IFB Industries
It was my dream to be part of the companies like IFB

138
Babita Rawat
ECE
IFB Industries
You should not loose your confidence till you got what you deservere.

139
Rabinder Singh Bakuni
EEE
IFB Industries
I am really thankfull to almighty that realize my dream.

140
DEEPAK JUYAL 
EEE 
INFOSYS 
BE SINCERE WITH YOUR WORK.YOU WILL DEFINITELY ACHIEVE YOUR AIM.

141
MONISHA 
EEE 
INFOSYS 
BE GOOD AT YOUR QUANT,VOCAB.GO THROUGH YOUR 2ND YEAR AND 3RD YEAR BOOKS.THESE ARE MORE HELPFUL TO CLEAR TI'S AND TRY TO CONVERT PI INTO A FRIENDLY CONVERSATION.

142
RICHA DOBHAL 
EEE 
L&T  INFOTECH 
BUILD UP YOUR CONFIDENCE LEVEL AND COMMUNICATION SKILLS AND FOR YOUR  CORE COMPANY.DO PREPARE WELL FOR TI.

143
ONIKA KHETWAL 
EEE 
INFOSYS 
WORK HARD AND BE CONFIDENT.

144
KIRAN ADHIKARI 
EEE 
INFOSYS 
SET YOUR TARGET AND TRY TO ACHIEVE IT AND  NEVER GIVE UP.

145
MANISH KOTNALA 
EEE 
L&T  INFOTECH 
PREPARE YOUR RESUME VERY WELL,MANY QUESTION ARE PUT UP FROM THE RESUME.BE CONFIDENT IN WHAT YOU SPEAK AND PAY ATTENTION OT YOUR STUDIES.

146
YOGESH KUMAR RAJPOOT  
EEE 
L&T  INFOTECH 
TRY TO WORK ON YOUR WEAKNESS,WHATEVER YOU HAVE MENTIONED IN YOUR RESUME YOU MUST KNOW EACH AND EVEREYTHING ABOUT IT AND NEVER GIVE  UP.

147
NAVEEN SINGH 
EEE 
L&T  INFOTECH 
PAY ATTENTION IN THE ACADEMICS,SOFT SKILLS AND THE PDP CLASSES WHICH ARE BEING HELD.THESE  WILL HELP TO A GREAT EXTENT TO GET SELECTED.

148
ANUJ KUMAR VERMA 
EEE 
L&T  INFOTECH 
JUST BELIEVE IN YOUR SUCCESS,DON'T BE AFRAID OF FAILURE AND ONE DAY YOU WILL DEFINITELY SUCCEED.

149
AKHIL BADONI 
EEE 
L&T  INFOTECH 
JUST BELIEVE IN YOUR SUCCESS,DON'T BE AFRAID OF FAILURE AND ONE DAY YOU WILL DEFINITELY SUCCEED.

150
SHIPRA RAWAT 
EEE 
INFOSYS 
YOU HAVE TO BE CONFIDENT,TRUST YOURSELF,DON'T GET CONFUSED.NEVER GIVE UP.

151
KRITIKA GURUNG 
EEE 
INFOSYS 
TRUST YOURSELF AND YOU WILL DEFINITELY WIN.

152
SRISHTI PUNDIR 
EEE 
INFOSYS 
PAY ATTENTION IN YOUR STUDIES AND TRY TO LEARN MORE NEW THINGS.

153
SAPNA LOHANI 
EEE 
INFOSYS 
TRY TO KEEP YOURSELF UPDATED WITH ALL THE TECHNICAL KNOWLEDGE AND BE CONFIDENT ABOUT YOURSELF.

154
Kiran Negi
EEE
WIPRO INFOTECH
DONT BE NEGATIVE ANY TIME, YOU MAY RE-DEFINE THE DEFINITIONS IF YOU WANT TO DO SO.

155
Nandita Ramola
EEE
WIPRO INFOTECH
NEVER BLAME TO YOUR LUCK, WHATEVER YOU ARE GETTING IS THE RESULT OF YOUR EFFORTS IN PAST.

156
Pooja Negi
EEE
Ceasefire Industries Ltd.
BE REGULAR IN YOUR STUDIES SINCE BEGINNING, THERE ARE NO SHORTCUTS AT LAST.

157
Chandrakala Mehra
EEE
Ceasefire Industries Ltd.
EVERY ONE IS UNIQUE, KEEP FAITH ON CREATOR AND LOVE YOURSELF.

158
Neha Bahuguna
EEE
Ceasefire Industries Ltd.
EFFECTIVE IN EVERY AREA IS MUST TO CARCK THE INTERVIEWS.

159
Priyanka Kediyal
EEE
Ceasefire Industries Ltd.
NEVER BE NEGATIVE, TRY AGAIN IS THE KEY WORD OF SUCCESS.

160
Reetika Rawat
EEE
Ceasefire Industries Ltd.
WHAT ARE YOUR HOBBIES IS MEANINGLESS IF IT DOES NOT FIT WITH THE COMPANY PROFILE.

161
Charu Sati
EEE
Ceasefire Industries Ltd.
TRY TO SHOW CASE YOURSELF MENTALLY STRONG IN FRONT OF HRs

162
Shweta Rawat
EEE
Ceasefire Industries Ltd.
WORK AS UNDERGROUND AS POSSIBLE TO DEVELOP YOUR SKILLS

163
Vandana Rawat
EEE
Ceasefire Industries Ltd.
WHATEVER YOU DO, DO IT WITH SOME OBJECTIVES.

164
Rahul Kumar Pandey
EEE
Motherson Sumi/Ceasefire Industries Ltd.
COMMUNICATIONS SKILLS AND ATTITUDE MATTER MORE THAN ACADEMIC PERCENTAGE IN CAMPUS INTERVIEWS

165
Archna Rana
EEE
GTT/ZENSAR
BE FLEXIBLE TO MEET THE OBJECTIVE OF THE ORGANISATION.

166
Preeti Bavrai
EEE
GTT/ZENSAR
DECIDE YOU CAREER GOALS AS PER MARKET REQUIREMENTS.

167
RAJESH SHANI
EEE
MOTHERSON SUMI
MAKE YOUR FUNDAMENTAL CONCEPTS VERY STRONG FROM SECOND YEAR ONWARD

168
SUMIT NEGI
EEE
MOTHERSON SUMI
REMEMBER YOUR COMMUNICATION SKILLS WILL MATTER A LOT DURING PLACEMENTS

169
ABHIMANYU JOSHI
EEE
MOTHERSON SUMI
TRY TO BE AN INITIATOR IN LIFE NOT JUST A FOLLOWER.

170
AMIT JOSHI
EEE
MOTHERSON SUMI
BE SMART AT WORK,ALSO DURING PREPARATION FOR OFF-CAMPUSES.

171
ANISH KUMAR SHARMA
EEE
MOTHERSON SUMI
I AM VERY MUCH THANKFUL TO MY DEPARTMENT,THAT MOTIVATED ME A LOT WHEN I WAS UPSET AFTER FAILURES IN 21 COMPANIES.

172
GAURAV JOSHI
EEE
MOTHERSON SUMI
BE FLEXIBLE IN DECIDING YOU CAREER GOALS AS PER MARKET REQUIREMENTS.

173
Gunjan Negi
EEE
Semantic Space
It was like a dream comes true for me that only one student was selected by Semanticspace out of hundreds of students and I was that..!

174
Bhanu Pandey
ME
Kamal Cogent
YOU MUST BE RELATIVELY MORE HARD WORKER IF WANT TO SURVIVE IN CORPORATE WORLD.

175
Bhartendu
ME
Kamal Cogent
MAKE HARDWORK YOUR HOBBY TO ACHEIVE THE SUCCESS.

176
Naveen Singh Aswal
ME 
MELCON TRANSFORMERS
GIVE YOUR BEST.DON'T GIVE UP.

177
Sanjay Singh Manral
ME 
MELCON TRANSFORMERS
GIVE YOUR BEST IN ALL CAMPUS INTERVIEWS.DON'T GIVE UP.

178
MELCON TRANSFORMERS
ME 
INFOSYS 
EVERY TIME IN INTERVIEW APPEAR WITH FULL ENERGY.

179
GAURAV JOSHI 
ME 
INFOSYS 
DREAM BIG,BELIEVE IN YOURSELF,BELIEVE IN OTHERS AND TRUST YOUR AIM.



*Address:* Dev Bhoomi Campus, Chakrata Road, Navgaon, Manduwala, Dehradun  248007, India.

----------


## raymayank

*10.) Graphic Era University Dehradun*

*Year of Establishment:* 1998.

*Affiliation:* Deemed University.

*Courses:*
Electronics & Comm. Engg.Computer Science & Engg.Information TechnologyMechanical Engg.Electrical & Electronics Engg.Applied Electronics & Engg.Civil Engg.Automobile EngineeringElectrical & Instrumentation EnggPetroleum EngineeringMechatronics Engineering*Fee Structure:*

*B.Tech*
*M.Tech*
*MBA,MCA*
*Other PG/UG*

Registration Fee (One Time)
100
100
100
100

Tuition Fee (Per Annum)
6000
4000
6000
4000

Caution Deposit (One Time)
200
200
200
200

Examination Fee (Per Semester)
100
100
100
100

Admission Fee (One Time)
200
200
200
200

Others like ID,Books,Club (Per Annum)
300
300
300
300




*Placement:*
S.No
Company Name
CS
IT
EC
ME
IC
BioTech
EE
Civil
MCA
MBA
MSc (IT)
M.Tech
BBA
BCA
BSc (IT)
BA Mass Comm.
BSc (BioTech)
MSc (M.Biology)
MSc BioTech
BHMCT
BSc HM
Total

1
Infosys
103
59
78
33
7
21
27
10
20


2

52
6






418

2
Accenture
78
45
51
9
5
7
8
2
45












250

3
SmartData Enterprises
3
3






12

1










19

4
Infogain
7




















7

5
Wipro Technologies













54
9






63

6
Samsung Electronics
14
4



















18

7
TCS













4
5






9

8
BATA









4











4

9
Godrej









6











6

10
SBI Life









6











6

11
Syntel


2


















2

12
IBM Technologies


2











1






3

13
ITC









1











1

14
Ashok Leyland



4

















4

15
BOSCH



1

















1

16
Robert Bosh


1


















1

17
JBM Auto



7

















7

18
EverTech Engineers






2














2

19
Meta Design Solutions
1




















1

20
Tech Savvy Engineers



2

















2

21
Fiserv India
1
1



















2

22
Koyo Sona Electricals








1












1

23
Vishwa Infrastructure







10













10

24
BCC Infrastructure







6













6

25
Indian Airforce


2



2














4

26
Indian Navy


1


















1

27
Indian Army
2

1


















3

28
Machine Tool India



3


3














6

29
HCL COMNET













9
2






11

30
Cease Fire Industries









18











18

31
Cadilla Pharma


















1


1

32
HCL Bserv
1
1
2





1



5
1







11

33
Impact Public Relations















4





4

34
Aegies Global Limited
2
8
8
1




1












20

35
99 Acres









12











12

36
Caf Coffee Day









2











2

37
VS Infotech








5












5

38
FNC Technologies








1












1

39
Genpact









6











6

40
Britannia









3










2
5

41
Home Shop18









7











7

42
Lisannzee









2











2

43
Four 'S' Tech









11











11

44
Awadh Teleservices









2











2

45
Birla Sunlife









1











1

46
Samy Shrinkn Wrap









1











1

47
Manavea Technologies









1











1

48
Universal Iron Stores









1











1

49
Centre for Media Research









1











1

50
Ultra Craft Molders









1











1

51
Landmark advertising









1











1

52
Aone Solutions









1











1

53
Sukhmani Buildtech









1











1

54
Print-well









1











1

55
Bhagirathi Enterprises









2











2

56
Durian Industries Ltd









1











1

57
ICICI Bank









1











1

58
Shiv Shakti Enterprises









1











1

59
Coco Cola Bevreages









1











1

60
Tata Teleservices









1











1

61
Aurangabad Electricals









1











1

62
Shivshankar Tourism









2











2

63
Vision Consultant









1











1

64
Durga Das Hybrid seeds









1











1

65
Clover Organic Pvt. Ltd.
















1
1



2

66
Investor Clinic









17











17

67
Platinum One









1











1

68
PM Relocations









1











1

69
Lingual world









1











1

70
Infoedge- Naukri.com












25



1




26

71
Charak Pharma









2











2

72
Kalpatru Motors









1











1

73
Infoedge- Jeevansathi.com












6








6

74
Goo2O Technologies









3











3

75
Jet Pvt. Ltd.









26











26

76
Deepak wheels Pvt. Ltd.









1











1

77
Religare









1











1

78
Balaji Spaces









1











1

79
Paramount Towers









1











1

80
Anu Extrusion Pvt Ltd









1











1

81
SGK Infra Solutions India Ltd









1











1

82
India Overseas Trading Corp.









1











1

83
Retirement Plan









2











2

84
Json Systems

2
2





2
5











11

85
IBM Daksh












29
15
8

4




56

86
Infosys BPO












67








67

87
Wipro BPO












10
6


2




18

88
All Check Deals









4











4

89
Ashlar Securities









5











5

90
Violet Infotech








11












11

91
My Money Mantra









3











3

92
IFFCO-Tokio









4











4

93
Acquarian Infotech System









1











1

94
Vario India









1











1

95
Serco









1











1

96
Paharpur Cooling Towers









1











1

97
DN Snacks, Gurgoan



















2

2

98
Hotel Oberoi's



















1
1
2

99
Hotel Oberoi's New Delhi



















1

1

100
Hotel Orchid Cabbana,Jalandhar



















8

8

101
Hotel orchid Mussoorie



















4

4

102
Jay Pee Manor, Mussoorie



















2

2

103
Marriot, Ahmadabad



















8

8

104
Old World Hospitality, New Delhi



















5

5

105
Park Plaza, Noida



















5

5

106
Radisson, Ali Baug, Mumbai



















8

8

107
Royal Orchid, Jaipur



















5

5

108
Taj Club House,Chennai



















6

6

109
The Lalit, Jaipur




















10
10

110
Indiabulls









3











3

111
Vodafone









7











7


Total Offers
212
123
150
60
12
28
42
28
99
198
1
2
142
141
31
4
8
1
1
55
13
1351



*Address:* 566/6, Bell Road, Clement Town, Dehradun, Uttarakhand-248002, India.

----------

